# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Tổng hợp những tiệm bánh ngọt ngon ở Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

*Đi trên bất kỳ con phố nào của Hà Nội bạn đều có thể bắt gặp các cửa hàng bánh ngọt với nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, cửa hàng nào cũng có hương vị mang đậm phong cách riêng của mình.* 



*Hãy cùng Didau khám phá thử vài địa điểm bánh ngon ở Hà Nội nhé!

1. Bánh ngọt Pháp - Paris Gateaux*



Bánh ở đây độc đáo cả về nội dung lẫn hình thức, theo đánh giá của nhiều người thì hơn hẳn tất cả các cửa hàng bánh khác... ăn 1 lần thì chả muốn ăn mấy loại kia nữa. Tuy nhiên, mỗi tội giá ở đây hơi cao một chút, nhưng bánh ngon mà không gây ngán khi ăn.



** Địa chỉ tham khảo dành cho bạn: 1A2 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội; Số 1A Hai Bà Trưng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội; Số 34-36 Thái Hà, Đống Đa, Hà Nội; Số 2A Trần Đại Nghĩa, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.

2. Bánh tươi Fresh Garden*


Tiệm bánh có khoảng 30 loại bánh mỳ tươi bao gồm các vị như bơ, phomai, xúc xíc, xông khói, nấm hành, dứa tẩm dừa, dứa mứt dâu… Điếu thú vị của quán là 100% các loại bánh mỳ tươi của Fresh Garden được sản xuất tại chỗ và chỉ được bày bán trong vòng 24h. Vậy nên cứ vào 8 giờ tối hàng ngày, Fresh Garden đồng loạt giảm giá 50% cho tất cả các loại bánh ở cửa hàng.

** Địa chỉ tham khảo dành cho bạn: Số 50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội; Số 20 Láng Hạ, Đống Đa, Hà Nội; Số 47 Lý Thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội; Số 58 Tràng Thi, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội; Số 33 Tràng Tiền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.

3. Bánh ngọt Nguyễn Sơn*


Bánh ở đây có vị ngọt không quá đậm, vị béo thì thanh khiết hơn các loại bánh khác nên không hề gây ngán đối với người thưởng thức. Bạn cũng không thể thấy sự trùng lặp nào trong cách trang trí của những chiếc bánh từ Nguyễn Sơn bakery. Và dù ở cơ sở nào của bánh Nguyễn Sơn, bạn cũng sẽ cảm nhận được một nét chung tại Nguyễn Sơn bakery, đó là sự hút thực khách ngay bởi gam mầu đen trắng giản dị nhưng bắt mắt.

Bánh ngọt của Nguyễn Sơn được làm từ các nguyên liệu tự nhiên như dâu tây, chanh leo, cam, xoài,... không pha tạp các chất phụ gia. Ngoài ra, bánh được trang trí bởi kem tươi và sôcôla trắng, đen, mang hương vị châu Âu.

** Địa chỉ tham khảo dành cho bạn: Số 17A Phan Bội Châu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội; Vincom Tower - Số 191 Bà Triệu, Hà Nội; Số 543 Kim Mã, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội; Đường Thanh Niên, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội.

4. Bánh ngọt Bùi Công Trung*


Bánh ngọt Bùi Công Trung đang gây được sự chú ý của nhiều thực khách. 3 loại bánh được xem là thế mạnh của cửa hàng là bánh kem mousse, gatô và tart. Mỗi loại bánh đều có hương vị đặc trưng nên thực khách ăn bánh cũng phân chia rõ rệt.


Thông thường, bánh gatô có phần bánh nhiều hơn kem, được khách hàng lớn tuổi ưa thích. Còn loại mousse có đế mỏng, phết nhiều kem tươi nhưng không gây béo, là món ăn khoái khẩu của nhiều thực khách tuổi teen. Bánh tart được nướng kỹ, phủ thêm kem và trang trí hoa quả, thường dùng trong bữa sáng hàng ngày.

** Địa chỉ tham khảo dành cho bạn: Số 20 Hàng Bồ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội; Số 4, Đường Nguyễn Trung Trực, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.

5. Bánh ngọt Ý – Rosa, Mondo*


ROSA là thương hiệu bánh ngọt Ý cao cấp đã có mặt tại Hà Nội và chỉ được bán tại hệ thống nhà hàng Mondo.

ROSA chỉ sử dụng những nguyên liệu cao cấp, hoàn toàn tự nhiên cùng với công thức và bí quyết làm bánh của người Ý để tạo ra các sản phẩm có chất lượng cao nhất như tại chính nước Ý. Đây là một món quà ngọt ngào, đầy ý nghĩa khi trao gửi yêu thương. Hãy thử khám phá hương vị tuyệt vời của bộ sưu tập bánh ngọt Rosa, chắc chắn bạn và người thân sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng.

** Địa chỉ tham khảo dành cho bạn: Số 30A Bà Triệu, Hoàn Kiếm. ĐT: 04 3936 5396; Số 91A Thợ Nhuộm, Hoàn Kiếm. ĐT: 04 3936 7368; Số 68 Quán Sứ, Hoàn Kiếm. ĐT: 04 3941 2327; Số 29 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Ba Đình. ĐT: 04 3771 1759.

6. Bánh ngọt Pháp - Anh Hòa*


Bánh ngọt ở Anh Hòa được làm và trang trí hoàn toàn tự nhiên, bằng nguyên liệu hoa quả tươi theo mùa và các loại chocolate Bỉ. Ngoài bánh ngọt Pháp, ở Anh Hòa còn có rất nhiều loại khác nhau như: Bánh Cưới, Bánh Valentine, bánh giáng sinh, Barkery, bánh mỳ Pháp, Pizza, Hotdog, Patechaux, cookies, đến cả bánh Trung thu ….


** Địa chỉ tham khảo dành cho bạn: Số 38 Phùng Hưng, Hà Nội. ĐT: 04.3928 9833; Số 78 Láng Hạ, Đống Đa, Hà Nội; Số 429 Âu Cơ, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội.

7. Bánh ngọt Nhật - Poeme*


Không trang hoàng hào nhoáng, không trưng biển hiệu màu mè, nhưng vẫn được những người Hà Nội sành ăn biết đến đó chính là Bánh ngọt Poeme Cake – một loại bánh ngọt kết hợp sự tinh hoa của Nhật Bản và phong cách truyền thống của Việt Nam.

Ngoài các loại bánh mặn, ngọt truyền thống, bánh ngọt ở đây có nhiều hương vị độc đáo, mới lạ. Ngoài ra còn có cả bánh cưới 3 tầng, 5 tầng, bánh sinh nhật kem tươi, hoa quả...

** Địa chỉ tham khảo dành cho bạn: Số 101 - C20 Nguyễn Quý Đức - Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội; Số 146 Kim Mã, Hà Nội; Số 105 Đường Văn Cao (Liễu Giai kéo dài), Hà Nội; Số 110 - H1 Đường Láng Hạ, Hà Nội.

8 . Bánh ngọt Vinh﻿ Tẩm- Chocolate & More*


Ra đời ngày 1/11/2010, đây là công trình tâm huyết sau nhiều năm ấp ủ mang đậm dấu ấn của Hoàng Thế Vinh- người không chỉ được biết tới trong vai trò cầu thủ, huấn luyện viên bóng rổ mà còn với biệt tài làm bánh. Tuy mới ra đời nhưng tiệm bánh xinh xắn này đã nhận được sự ủng hộ, cổ vũ của không chỉ các anh em trong làng Bóng rổ Hà Nội mà còn là 1 địa chỉ mới không thể bỏ qua cho các thực khách sành ăn bánh ngọt của Thủ đô.


Với một không gian xinh xắn, với ánh đèn nhẹ nhàng, có sách, những bức hình và 1 thái độ phục vụ ân cần hi vọng đây sẽ là điểm đến thú vị cho mọi người. Những mẫu bánh mới mang khẩu vị phù hợp cho mọi đối tượng và luôn được cập nhật cũng là nét thú vị ở địa điểm này.

** Địa chỉ tham khảo dành cho bạn: Số 111 Quán Thánh, Quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội. Điện thoại: 0915.366.822.*

_Theo Diemanuong365_

----------


## littlelove

bánh nguyễn sơn là ngon nhất

----------


## Amp21

quá tuyệt lun ý  :love struck: 
sắp sinh nhật mình roài

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn món bánh tươi ngon thế

----------


## Mituot

thích nhất là bánh Paris Gateaux
tinh tế chất lượng

----------

